# 2in10's 75 gal Jungle part 2, new plant pics post 250 1-20-13



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow awesome tank. Super neat.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

NeonFlux said:


> Wow awesome tank. Super neat.


Thank you


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, hopefully someday mine will look half as good as this.


----------



## annexthebear (Apr 17, 2012)

Awsome tank! I love the layers you made with the plants. So much color and variety


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Absolutely beautiful, hopefully someday mine will look half as good as this.


Thank you, your tank will with all of the help available here and then some.



annexthebear said:


> Awsome tank! I love the layers you made with the plants. So much color and variety


Thanks, I just don't like a tank with just a few plants and all green.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tanks looking great! I was just able too update my title lol


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tanks looking great! I was just able too update my title lol


Thanks, I didn't try on mine, oh well.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Loved your last journal and it looks great. I know it just gets better.

I cannot update my titles either, I see other people can, not sure what's up or how to do it. But, your last tank came a long way so I new journal is deserved. 

Can't wait for the bottom middle section to grow in.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Loved your last journal and it looks great. I know it just gets better.
> 
> I cannot update my titles either, I see other people can, not sure what's up or how to do it. But, your last tank came a long way so I new journal is deserved.
> 
> Can't wait for the bottom middle section to grow in.


Thanks, I am looking forward to that area growing in also. Now I need to get a bunch of Downoi for the center substrate area to have a complete fill in on the foreground.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I ordered a couple of bunches of Ludwigia ovalis today. I plan on putting them where the crypts are and moving the crypts in front of the Java fern.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*4-27 pics*

I added some Ludwigia ovalis on the right side and moved the Crypts in front of the branch and the Madagascar Lace. I order 2 bunches and received 3. The bunch in the middle will not be staying in the tank.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

that's one serious tank, Sir! I may have stated this on the last thread, but you really do a fantastic job of making a 75 gallon look like a 150 gallon. The foreground needs to fill in a touch, but it looks great! The dw almost gives a "terraced" or multi-tiered effect, too. It is nicely unique and stands out to me.....good work so far 2in10!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> that's one serious tank, Sir! I may have stated this on the last thread, but you really do a fantastic job of making a 75 gallon look like a 150 gallon. The foreground needs to fill in a touch, but it looks great! The dw almost gives a "terraced" or multi-tiered effect, too. It is nicely unique and stands out to me.....good work so far 2in10!


Thanks, I want to get Downoi in the open area in front, just haven't had much luck finding any.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks awsome 2in10!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, great looking jungle! Your plants have really nice colors. That Lace sword is cool too! Wish I could help you with your downoi my is still growing o so slow.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good bro! Is that some Nesea red? Mine grows super slow. I hope yours does better. I am still loving the colors!!!

For those of you wanting to edit thread titles, you have to click "edit" then click "Go advanced". Hope that helps you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks awsome 2in10!


Thank you



knuggs said:


> Wow, great looking jungle! Your plants have really nice colors. That Lace sword is cool too! Wish I could help you with your downoi my is still growing o so slow.


Thanks, I noticed that too in my tank when it was growing.



chad320 said:


> Looks good bro! Is that some Nesea red? Mine grows super slow. I hope yours does better. I am still loving the colors!!!
> 
> For those of you wanting to edit thread titles, you have to click "edit" then click "Go advanced". Hope that helps you


Thanks Chad, yes it is Nesaea red, it does seem to be pretty slow growing and sensitive.

I think there was an issue with the site for a day or two. I could change the title as you stated but only the post title changed on the first post not the thread title. Oh well so I know have a new thread.:icon_roll


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow!!! The colors are unreal in your tank! What are you doing for lighting and fertilizing? I could also go to your photo school. I can't seem to get a good shot to save my life.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> Wow!!! The colors are unreal in your tank! What are you doing for lighting and fertilizing? I could also go to your photo school. I can't seem to get a good shot to save my life.


Thanks, I have 2 GE 6500K and and ATI Aquablue Special T5HO bulbs. I changed out the Aquablue for an ATI Coral Plustoday but will be replacing that with an UVL Actinic White. Each bulb change progresses on the amount of red in the output. I use a modified EI-PPS fertilization routine with pressurized CO2. 

I have the color saturation and red, green and blue levels at the max on the camera. I use the ISO at 80. I put the camera on a tripod and use the slowest shutter speed that keeps the colors looking the most accurate.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic. I really love this tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks fantastic. I really love this tank.


Thank you very much


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*5-4-12 pics*



































Ludwigia ovalis in the tank 8 days now.









I replaced the ATI Aquablue Special with an UVL Actinic White. The AW has a good pink look to it.

Thinking about making the tank a Ludwigia plants tank.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you running pressurized co2? Those plants look awesome for it to just be running off of excel.
I really like the look of the plants dominating the aquascape instead of the typical wood or rock. I think that's the look I'm going to be trying with my 75g after I get rid of this pesky Spirogyra I seem to have aquired.
Very nice pictures too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Quesenek said:


> Are you running pressurized co2? Those plants look awesome for it to just be running off of excel.
> I really like the look of the plants dominating the aquascape instead of the typical wood or rock. I think that's the look I'm going to be trying with my 75g after I get rid of this pesky Spirogyra I seem to have aquired.
> Very nice pictures too.


Thank you, I sue pressurized CO2.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What a beautiful tank : )


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> What a beautiful tank : )


Thank you


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

I really like the colors to the tank Very well done


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

yellowsno said:


> I really like the colors to the tank Very well done


Thank you very much


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. That's some very nce growth you have there! 

Job well done.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks jkan


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Look'n good, nice color too. No more Barclaya???


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Tank is looking great, lots of variety but still flows together nicely.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Look'n good, nice color too. No more Barclaya???


Thanks yeah I lost the Barclaya the rhizome rotted away.:frown:



HypnoticAquatic said:


> Tank is looking great, lots of variety but still flows together nicely.


Thank you


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice growth man!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice growth man!


Thanks

I am doing a bit of rescape today and will post pics when the dust settles, literally.

I also modified the center brace to allow more light into the center of the tank and will post a pic of that too.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great still!!! Your ovalis is looking pretty hot! I considered the idea of a Ludwigia tank. You could also have a just Rotalas tank too. BTW, when you update your thread, you should put the date or post # instead of the page #. Some of us change ours to 70 posts per page so for this one your pics are still on the first page


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Looks great still!!! Your ovalis is looking pretty hot! I considered the idea of a Ludwigia tank. You could also have a just Rotalas tank too. BTW, when you update your thread, you should put the date or post # instead of the page #. Some of us change ours to 70 posts per page so for this one your pics are still on the first page


Thanks, I have considered both plants species tank, LOL. OK you got it for the posts or dates.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Tank is looking great 2!! I love the harlequins, they fit into the color scheme so well. Questiin, what is the plant in the 2nd pick of the first post? Looks like pogostemon stellatus, but i assume not since it is green and without color?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Tank is looking great 2!! I love the harlequins, they fit into the color scheme so well. Questiin, what is the plant in the 2nd pick of the first post? Looks like pogostemon stellatus, but i assume not since it is green and without color?


Thank you, the plant is Rotala nanjenshan.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is the mod to the center brace on the tank. I just used my Dremel and a hacksaw blade to cut it out. Added quite a bot of light to the center of the tank.










And here is the tank after the rescape. I will be getting 5 stems L. 'Pantanal' from Joraan early next week. I will place them in the space between the wood and the L. repens. That will leave me some open space that I have yet to figure out to fill. Still looking for Downoi for the front open space.










Still needs some clearing but gives a good shot of the damage that was done. Suggestions welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Rescape look good  see this ad for downoi? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/174641-fs-pogostemon-helferi-downoi.html i was gonna get some from him, but i have other stuff i need first


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Rescape look good  see this ad for downoi? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/174641-fs-pogostemon-helferi-downoi.html i was gonna get some from him, but i have other stuff i need first


Thanks, and also thanks for the link.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Np  can't wait to see the tank with downoi in it. It will look great having that bright green in the foreground.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Np  can't wait to see the tank with downoi in it. It will look great having that bright green in the foreground.


Yes it will. I PMed him for 5 stems.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey 2in10 I see that you have a forest of plants. I was just wondering if you had the ones listed below:
-Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearl grass)
-Elatine triandra
-Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chizpa305 said:


> Hey 2in10 I see that you have a forest of plants. I was just wondering if you had the ones listed below:
> -Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearl grass)
> -Elatine triandra
> -Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)


I one little Downoi


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thank you, the plant is Rotala nanjenshan.


i'll swap you for some syngonanthus belem if i can ever get it to grow faster!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> i'll swap you for some syngonanthus belem if i can ever get it to grow faster!!


Very cool plant, I will consider it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice and almost clear, I have also ordered some Downoi from Jeff.:.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

VERY nice, I love the colors... That lace is getting big back there it wants to take over!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Greedy said:


> VERY nice, I love the colors... That lace is getting big back there it wants to take over!


Thanks Greedy, I have been removing leaves for a couple months now with its growth. If I let it there would be 3 or 4 times the number of leaves.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Current state of affair after adding L. inclinata var Verticillata 'Pantanal' for Joraan and sending the S. repens to Chad in exchange for some Downoi. Chad is also going to give the trimmings from his stem tank and I will pick what I want from it. I will decide what to do with what I don't want when I know it. I also have some more Downoi on the way.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking better with every update. I am loving this tank.

You should put stems in the back left, only because, stems are awesome.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Looking better with every update. I am loving this tank.
> 
> You should put stems in the back left, only because, stems are awesome.


Thanks, umm all I have is stems except for the Java Fern and the S. repens. Unless Ambulia is not considered a stem.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

2in10 said:


> Thanks, umm all I have is stems except for the Java Fern and the S. repens. Unless Ambulia is not considered a stem.


I meant back right.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I meant back right.


I thought you might have. That would mean getting rid of the Java Fern. That could happen with the treasure trove of stems Chad is sending me. HMMMM


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

2in10 said:


> I thought you might have. That would mean getting rid of the Java Fern. That could happen with the treasure trove of stems Chad is sending me. HMMMM


The Java Fern looks good but the leaf size is 10x or more as big as the next biggest plant. That is my reasoning for feeling like something better could go their.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> The Java Fern looks good but the leaf size is 10x or more as big as the next biggest plant. That is my reasoning for feeling like something better could go their.


I see your point. I have Tiger Lilies back there and a Lace plant also. The leaves on the Lace plants are 10 times the size of the Java Fern. But there is much fewer leaves.

Removing the fern would also allow the wood to show more.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some macro shots from my Canon PowerShot SX 20 IS.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice shots. Whats the last one L. ovalis?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Nice shots. Whats the last one L. ovalis?


Thanks and yes on the ovalis.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

New pics with new camera





































I already feel like the SX 20 IS that I have been taking all of the pics to this page is a kiddy camera.:icon_surp


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow, the color composition of this tank is stunning. i anticipate seeing it planted with chad's stems and the downoi. nice job!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pics 2in10! I love the red plants in the front


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> wow, the color composition of this tank is stunning. i anticipate seeing it planted with chad's stems and the downoi. nice job!


Thanks, I can't wait for them to arrive.



Bahugo said:


> Nice pics 2in10! I love the red plants in the front


Thank you


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank is looking good as usual and it's always spotless clean too, it looks like you have been thinning it out and making some patches of bare substrate visible, but it looks good.

I have my first bag of AS, an extra 2215, and a tons of plants to chose from so I just need a tank and a light to start something smaller (55 or less) so I can reach the bottom to trim and just keep things neat, like yours.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Your tank is looking good as usual and it's always spotless clean too, it looks like you have been thinning it out and making some patches of bare substrate visible, but it looks good.
> 
> I have my first bag of AS, an extra 2215, and a tons of plants to chose from so I just need a tank and a light to start something smaller (55 or less) so I can reach the bottom to trim and just keep things neat, like yours.


Thanks, making room for adding new plants. Just not sure what they are yet. Also cleaning up the unruly groups of plants, still have one patch left.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Tank looks great! 150EH is right about the how clean the tank is....it's spotless! You have great colors in there with some awesome variety of leaf textures, too! I don't know how this tank doesn't have at least a few thousand views on it yet!

I'll be interested to see it after the re-scape with Chad's plants, too!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Tank looks great! 150EH is right about the how clean the tank is....it's spotless! You have great colors in there with some awesome variety of leaf textures, too! I don't know how this tank doesn't have at least a few thousand views on it yet!
> 
> I'll be interested to see it after the re-scape with Chad's plants, too!


Thanks, part 1 has all of the views. I started this one when the forum had some issues with allowing changes to the thread title.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

More macro shots


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the photo tips. I guess I really need to play with our new camera more. It has lots more options that I will ever understand.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> Thanks for the photo tips. I guess I really need to play with our new camera more. It has lots more options that I will ever understand.


You're welcome, I am feeling that way with my camera too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just an FTS


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice! the downoi came in!! now, the only thing is left is....wait, is chad walking the plants to your door? LOL


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Nice! the downoi came in!! now, the only thing is left is....wait, is chad walking the plants to your door? LOL


Thanks, he sent them Tuesday so I should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

2in10 said:


>


Pardon me asking but what is this yellow plant?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal"


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

USPS shipping from IL to NV.....via FL??? Their gas must be cheaper than mine or yours  I hope you get your plants in good shape! This tank is fantastic and I think the Downoi is going to look sweet in that spot. And it will keep up with the color/contrast theme of the tank well! If we ever trade again I might consider walking them there....I think it might be faster :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> USPS shipping from IL to NV.....via FL??? Their gas must be cheaper than mine or yours  I hope you get your plants in good shape! This tank is fantastic and I think the Downoi is going to look sweet in that spot. And it will keep up with the color/contrast theme of the tank well! If we ever trade again I might consider walking them there....I think it might be faster :hihi:


LOL I know what you mean. I was disappointed to hear it took 3 days from here to get to you, when it took 2 days from NJ to get to me. Just love the postal service.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You could always pay UPS $10 more so it could take a week longer, I love the priority mail!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> You could always pay UPS $10 more so it could take a week longer, I love the priority mail!


Never had that issue with UPS. This is the second shipment through USPS that was routed wrong. This mess up is much worse since it went the wrong direction. The first time went Vegas instead of Reno. A simple transposition error that resulted in the deaths of corals.:icon_evil


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet tank! I love the color and flow looks amazing.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Musclecar67 said:


> Sweet tank! I love the color and flow looks amazing.


Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Working on getting some decent shots of the fish, starting to get a few.





















































































I will post a new pic later of the changes after receiving Chad's plants. The 3 day trip took a toll on some of the plants and they were melting but most were good and just need time to acclimate and start growing.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice shots of the H. Rasboras, 2in10!!! Keep practicing, bro!!  Love the one with the rasboras and the L. Grandulosa!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, that couldn't have worked out better if I tried to do it, LOL.

I just keep learning a little every time I take pictures. The same with the PP program too.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

that pic of the bristlenose is too cool. it reminds me of the old comic of "kilroy was here" of the guy sticking his head and nose over a wall. or, maybe that was a philly thing.....LOL either way, that pic gives your bn some personality


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I agree


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Current FTS, I didn't adjust the temperature on this one.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice shots, I need to start playing with the off camera flash some, if the pleco was stopped down to get a more depth of field thant would be an awsome shot but working in low light and wide open only the front half is in focus, but it so hard to train them to pose for a shot.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, isn't that true. I have a remote and an external flash coming next week so I am getting excited to be able to use them and see how they help out. Right now it is pretty much luck in getting a shot.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Just remember to play with all the settings to see what you can get out of the shots, I alway get excited and just leave the aperture at f2 but I do try to always try to shoot in manual to help me remember my mistakes.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am working my way through the settings. I have already found a good sweet spot with each of the lenses. I use the standard zoom on FTS, the telephoto for specific areas in the tank and the macro is pretty obvious. I have found a good range for shutter speed, depth of field and ISO for all of the lenses for the current usages on both the planted tank and my reef. I have some fine tuning I believe but the PP program certainly helps in figuring out the ranges and compensating once the range has been found. The PP is becoming a good friend.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Dude, your new camera makes your tank look so much clearer. Love the new FTS makes everything pop really nice. Got some good fish pics too! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

2 in 10,

Your tank has a delightfully old school feel to it. I love it!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Dude, your new camera makes your tank look so much clearer. Love the new FTS makes everything pop really nice. Got some good fish pics too! Keep the pics coming.


Thanks, the quality of the camera and lenses is so much greater than the P&S DSLR look a like I had it is unbelievable. I really love the the cameras ability to have multiple focus points. The pp program is miles above what came with the P&S. So much to learn and so far to grow. I am really looking forward to the challenge.



Phil Edwards said:


> 2 in 10,
> 
> Your tank has a delightfully old school feel to it. I love it!


Thanks, I just love the jungle look with the plants just placed in groups. It just seems more natural to me.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

FTS 5-13-12

Some minor changes made. Cleaned up the Ambulia patch, threw away about 1/3 to 1/2 the mass and took 2 bunches to the LFS. Move the Hydrothrix in front of the L. repens so it will grow upright and added 2 pieces of petrified wood in the middle to fill in holes where no plants were. I may put more plants in there in the future. Waiting on the stems from Chad to take off. If they do well I will most likely pull the Tiger Lilies and put the stems in their place.

I also vacuumed the substrate on the left third of the tank so remove the detritus and junk that had take root there.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Diving in

































The Slide
















































Twisted


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Here is the mod to the center brace on the tank. I just used my Dremel and a hacksaw blade to cut it out. Added quite a bot of light to the center of the tank.


I like what you did with center brace. I might have to do the same on my 125. It pisses me off when pics look darker right below the brace.

Hmm... I just had a brilliant idea... what if I drill a hole and somehow fit few LEDS right through the hole or add few under the brace?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

DvanK said:


> I like what you did with center brace. I might have to do the same on my 125. It pisses me off when pics look darker right below the brace.
> 
> Hmm... I just had a brilliant idea... what if I drill a hole and somehow fit few LEDS right through the hole or add few under the brace?


Thanks, I like that idea that could really be effective.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Current look after removing some leaves that were shading other plants.










The Pantanal I got from Joraan has grown between 3" and 5" in a little over a week.

The plants I got from Chad appear to have acclimated and are starting to grow. I will work on pics for tomorrow since that will be one week for them in the tank. The Hydrothrix is pointing in the right direction now and appears to be growing. The others are getting nice growth off of the stems and should allow me in a week or two to start planning final placement I think.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Again, absolutely wonderful.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks much Matt


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Current look after removing some leaves that were shading other plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really love this tank! i wish my pantanal grew like that. the only thing i dislike about the tank though, are the lily and madagascar lace in the back. everything else looks so delicate and pretty and then there's those two plants that look like they came to kick the crap out of the "girly plants"....lol one the last incarnation of the tank, they fit in better i guess.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, they certainly have grown quite well. The lilies are most likely out in a few weeks as the plants from Chad grow and start filling in. The Lace will stay as I just love the look of the plant. I have had that one for 3 or 4 years now. I plan on moving it into the corner and keeping the leaf numbers low. It has grow from 2 spots on the bulb and another bulb appears to be getting ready to divide off.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I already forgot what all I even sent you. If you want more of something, or if I forgot to send you something LMK and ill send you some more. This tank is really looking good John!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Chad, I'll let you know once the ones you sent me settle in and fill out. They all seem to be doing well. The L. Red has 3 plants growing out and the others are showing a lot at the nodes. The Bacopa is the slowest one it seems but looks healthy and appears to be growing. The Downoi appears to have acclimated and is starting to grow. The Rotala looks to be taking off.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

roud: Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A short video of my tank.

http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/...ank/Movies/?action=view&current=051712pt2.mp4


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice video, it looks like you have good water movment between the filter and the powerheads.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I seem to have found a decent flow with 2 Koralia Nanos, a Fluval 105 running my CO2 reactor and a Fluval 106.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

FTS after trimming today










And some of the plants Chad sent me that can not be seen in the FTS. In the FTS the R. rotundifolia, R. 'Sunset' and Downoi can be seen. The only one that I did not get was the Bacopa because it is still too small and tucked away to get a shot of.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am almost certain the I will remove the Nesaea and let the downoi fill in.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wanna trade for some stems John? I could use the red Nesea. Ive got Bacopa 'Colorata' or saltzmanii, Ammania bonsai, Limno 'mini', Murdannia 'Red', Ludwigia senegalensis, Clinopodium cf Brownei.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds good, the Ludwigia sengalensis and Limno 'mini' both sound good. I have 4 stems that are growing well and up and a couple of others that have several small ones growing from the stem.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool, ill get you a PM later, I gotta get outta here for now. If you dont get a PM tomorrow, send me one to remind me


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

5-25-12 FTS prior to trimming
I gave two L. glandulosa and trimmed 2 l. aromatica for a local guy.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

that is really filling in beautifully. the color on that pantanal is amazing!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> that is really filling in beautifully. the color on that pantanal is amazing!!


Thank you, I am in the middle of trimming so it will have a little more work to to. I will be doing a little replanting also.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

^+1 That's a beautiful Pantanal! I wish you could save your pictures with a bit bigger screen size; you have such a nice tank, but I can't really see individual species in your FTS. Any chance you could do that next time? Especially because you don't typically take a TON of photos, so it should not cause any sort of downloading issues.....

It looks great! Just wish Staurogyne grew a bit faster, you know?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> ^+1 That's a beautiful Pantanal! I wish you could save your pictures with a bit bigger screen size; you have such a nice tank, but I can't really see individual species in your FTS. Any chance you could do that next time? Especially because you don't typically take a TON of photos, so it should not cause any sort of downloading issues.....
> 
> It looks great! Just wish Staurogyne grew a bit faster, you know?


Thanks,

I am on photobucket and those are the size you get on a free account. I'll try to remember to take more individual pics. Yeah Staurogyne doesn't spread fast but it does a decent job growing up though.

I guess if I pay for a premium account I could keep them at 18MP size.:icon_twis


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Woop! Tank is looking great man. Looks like it is about time too do a big trim!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Plant photos for crazydaz


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Woop! Tank is looking great man. Looks like it is about time too do a big trim!


Yup and done, will post that pic shortly


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Post trim shot


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice Pantanal....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Nice Pantanal....


Thanks...

It has grown 10" to 12" since I got it. I trimmed it yesterday so it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*New additions*

I got 3 German Blue Rams, 2 male and 1 female, 6 A. cacatuoides, 3 male and 3 female although I am not sure of one of the females and 5 shrimp, 3 blue one of which has only the slightest hint, a reddish colored one and a plain one.

The shrimp have been quite camera shy.

































Any help from the shrimp folks in identifying would be greatly appreciated.

Rams

























Cockatoos
































There appears to be 2 pairs and the male with the most colorful tail is a single as is the female that I am unsure about and is very camera shy and has been hiding since introduction.

I will try to post pics of the shrimp as I can get them.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The fauna are look'n good and if the macros get any larger I'll be bringing some cocktail sauce when I look at your journal.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> The fauna are look'n good and if the macros get any larger I'll be bringing some cocktail sauce when I look at your journal.


Thank you, definitely starting to get the hang of my macro lens.:biggrin:


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

You have really nice plants, they are as pretty as flowers! Love themroud:


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

I can id that shrimp........his name is ah fongu.....i think he has a brother named ah choo. I thought he looked familiar! Lol seriously, it looks like a wild neocaridina, but i could be wrong since it also looks like one of my chocolate culls.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Linsanity said:


> You have really nice plants, they are as pretty as flowers! Love themroud:


Thank you



Fishies_in_Philly said:


> I can id that shrimp........his name is ah fongu.....i think he has a brother named ah choo. I thought he looked familiar! Lol seriously, it looks like a wild neocaridina, but i could be wrong since it also looks like one of my chocolate culls.


LOL, thanks


----------



## Sharp (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I really like how you have all this color, but it works together and doesn't distract from the overall flow of the tank!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sharp said:


> Beautiful tank! I really like how you have all this color, but it works together and doesn't distract from the overall flow of the tank!


Thank you much


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*The Jungle is back*

One small area on the right to get filled in and it will be complete.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What are you using for dosing man? your plants grow like weeds man.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What are you using for dosing man? your plants grow like weeds man.


CO2, the drop checker gets to a light green after about 5 to 6 hours, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, GH booster and CSM+B. I use RODI water and keep the GH around 5 dH. K is around 30ppm, PO4 .5ppm to 1.5ppm and NO3 5ppm to 15ppm. Fe is dosed at about 1ppm per week. I feed pretty heavy so I have some pretty fat fish. Lights are on 10 hours with 162 watts. 2 6500K and and UVL Actinic White are the bulbs.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Post trim shots*

Here is how the tank looks after hacking the jungle back some.

Uprooted, thinned and replanted the L. ovalis and L repens.


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome tank! I like the variation of color and the thick carpet on the bottom right. Nice work


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hacking it back some? You barely touched the left side! Lol


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

2in10 said:


>


what type of plant is that? the green little ones on the bottom?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Staurogyne Repens or Porto Velho. One or the other.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lichard said:


> Awesome tank! I like the variation of color and the thick carpet on the bottom right. Nice work


Thanks


jkan0228 said:


> Hacking it back some? You barely touched the left side! Lol


 I trimmed about 50 stems on the left side. It looks a little neater anyways.


wetbizquit said:


> what type of plant is that? the green little ones on the bottom?





jkan0228 said:


> Staurogyne Repens or Porto Velho. One or the other.


 Staurogyne repens


----------



## fizzout (Jun 7, 2011)

You really have a nice variety of plants and they complement each other really well. How do you like the Madagascar lace plant in your tank? I'm considering getting one for my tank, but I'm afraid that it may not "fit" well with my other plants.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks really clean and nice looking 2in10! I love how the Ludwigia grandulosa stem just keeps getting a little bit bigger in every photo you take of it! It's like watching a time-lapse camera of it growing! 

I would like to see some bigger, more "robust" plant groupings in the background on the right side....more then just a few stems of your species. I think a nice bold group or two of something would look really nice back there!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont have anything new to say about this tank other than what ive said several times before. John, your tank is amazingly stunning and im kinda disappointed that I can only see pics of it. If I was your neighbor I would be super irritating. *knock,knock* "Hey buddy, can I borrow a cup of...OH my, look at that tank today!!!!!"


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

fizzout said:


> You really have a nice variety of plants and they complement each other really well. How do you like the Madagascar lace plant in your tank? I'm considering getting one for my tank, but I'm afraid that it may not "fit" well with my other plants.


Thanks, I really like it, probably my favorite plant. They can really develop into a huge plant though with the proper nutrients, light and CO2.



crazydaz said:


> Looks really clean and nice looking 2in10! I love how the Ludwigia grandulosa stem just keeps getting a little bit bigger in every photo you take of it! It's like watching a time-lapse camera of it growing!
> 
> I would like to see some bigger, more "robust" plant groupings in the background on the right side....more then just a few stems of your species. I think a nice bold group or two of something would look really nice back there!


Thanks working on it, I have a few cuttings from Chad that are growing in so hopefully in a few weeks it will look better.



chad320 said:


> I dont have anything new to say about this tank other than what ive said several times before. John, your tank is amazingly stunning and im kinda disappointed that I can only see pics of it. If I was your neighbor I would be super irritating. *knock,knock* "Hey buddy, can I borrow a cup of...OH my, look at that tank today!!!!!"


Thanks Chad, I have had neighbors walking by when the door was open and complement me on the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some shots of the tank this week
FTS









Left









Center









Right


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks even better than last. Everything is filling in perfectly and "bushing" out really well. I love this tank.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Extremely impressive- I love all of the colors!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks even better than last. Everything is filling in perfectly and "bushing" out really well. I love this tank.


Thanks you, it is very pleasing to see the plants all start filling in, but specially on the right side. I think this tank is still a work in progress on the right side. I just need to figure out what is going to complete the work.



Chaos_Being said:


> Extremely impressive- I love all of the colors!


Thank you, I have found I really enjoy the colorful plants the best.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A quick stock list of the tank

Fauna

4 x c. aeneus
5 x A. cacatuoides 
3 x M. ramirezi
3 x C. siamensis
19 x T. heteromorpha
3 x T. albonubes
5 x Nerite snails
5 x Otocinclus
Various pond snails and MTS

Flora
3 species unknown from Chad
L. Aromatica
L. sessiliflora
L. inclinata var verticilata 'Pantanal'
L. glandulosa
L. repens
L. repens x arcuata
L. ovalis
L. sp 'Red'
S. repens
P. helferi
R. macrandra
R. rotundifolia
R. nanjenshan
B. salzmannii


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy crap that is an awesome tank! Love the colors!!!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Your plants' growth and color and design, always inspires me.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> Holy crap that is an awesome tank! Love the colors!!!


Thank you



green_valley said:


> Your plants' growth and color and design, always inspires me.


Thank you very much, that is high praise indeed.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

New shots, the right side is starting to fill in finally. I just need to find something for between the Lace plant and the L. Ovalis. I think I need to thin the S. repens.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive got some Bacopa colorata and some Murdannia 'Red' if you want to fill your space with those. They both have about 3 stems each and are nice and long so no waiting to fill in  LMK if you want those, I still owe you from the Neseas. Your tank is looking superb BTW


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Ive got some Bacopa colorata and some Murdannia 'Red' if you want to fill your space with those. They both have about 3 stems each and are nice and long so no waiting to fill in  LMK if you want those, I still owe you from the Neseas. Your tank is looking superb BTW


Thanks Chad on the tank and the offer. I will definitely take you up on the offer. I have one stem of B. colorata from you already I believe and am really digging the colors.

How are the Nesaeas doing?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

They are coming along good. It takes these guys a long time to get to the top and then I only trim bottoms so in a few months they will be rockstars  Ive got 4 B. coloratas and 3 Murdannias that are really tall. PM me your addy again and ill get them out to you as soon as I can.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

chad320 said:


> They are coming along good. It takes these guys a long time to get to the top and then I only trim bottoms so in a few months they will be rockstars  Ive got 4 B. coloratas and 3 Murdannias that are really tall. PM me your addy again and ill get them out to you as soon as I can.


Will do, I hope I haven't set the tank back by letting my NO3 get above 20. The L. Pantanal is showing its displeasure and some are losing their color a bit.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It shouldnt be anything that a few WCs and a couple days wait cant fix. I dont test my tanks and kind of use that as an indicator


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is my plan, I am doing my weekly 25% WC tomorrow and will not dose until the level is down within my preferred range. I don't test unless I don't like how things look. I do this with my reef tank also.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Love the tank bro! Did you get more Grandulosa, or did you prop more out from your existing stems? Your Staurogyne looks wonderful, and I still think that driftwood placement is perfect. The ludwigias in your tank are really nice!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Love the tank bro! Did you get more Grandulosa, or did you prop more out from your existing stems? Your Staurogyne looks wonderful, and I still think that driftwood placement is perfect. The ludwigias in your tank are really nice!


Thanks, no additions glandulosa just thinned out the R. nanjenshan and moved it behind the R. macrandra. Thanks on the driftwood, it just seemed like a good way to set it. I really like Ludwigias, I can see myself doing a tank of Ludwigias only.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice.
I just got a hold of some R. Macrandra it had a major algae issue and melt. I gave it an H2o2 bath and was only able to save about 1.5 inches at most of each stem , its also why I redid my back ground. Anyways I hope it comes in as well as yours.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on saving the stems and good luck on their recovery.
I try to keep my potassium up and micros too. I dose 30ppm of potassium not counting what is in the NO3 and PO4. I dose micros at 1.5 times the EI dose. I also keep my dGH around 5.

Thanks for checking out my tank and commenting.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

What's your secrets to get those red plants stay red.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> What's your secrets to get those red plants stay red.


Lots of light, fertilizers and CO2. I aim to keep NO3 at 20ppm or lower and PO4 around 1.5 to 2ppm.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Lots of light, fertilizers and CO2. I aim to keep NO3 at 20ppm or lower and PO4 around 1.5 to 2ppm.


Oh, I see. I am guessing you're dosing EI? or modified EI? for some reason EI scares me. Hahahha, but I know it works for people.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Oh, I see. I am guessing you're dosing EI? or modified EI? for some reason EI scares me. Hahahha, but I know it works for people.


You guess well. I modified because I don't do 50% WC and like to do things closer to the way I control my parameters on my reef tank.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

is i


2in10 said:


> You guess well. I modified because I don't do 50% WC and like to do things closer to the way I control my parameters on my reef tank.


Do you have a journal for your reef too? 
If you do could you post the link please?
I would like to check it out.
I use to have a reef tank also. 120g had it running for 20 years. My favorite fish were my mated Dragon wrasses. It was a hard decision for me to go fresh instead of salt.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> is i
> 
> Do you have a journal for your reef too?
> If you do could you post the link please?
> ...


Not on here.

Here's a link to it.

http://www.3reef.com/forums/show-of...llon-reef-new-pic-update-6-16-12-a-81680.html


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A couple of pre-trim shots of the tank.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice I I love the color and I gotta respect a fellow jungle style enthusiast. Great job! I finally got my jungle tank cleared up and took some good pics. I'm starting a proper new thread for it now


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

ophiophagus said:


> Very nice I I love the color and I gotta respect a fellow jungle style enthusiast. Great job! I finally got my jungle tank cleared up and took some good pics. I'm starting a proper new thread for it now


Thanks, I feel the same. Congrats on getting the tank cleaned. I am looking forward to seeing the thread.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> You guess well. I modified because I don't do 50% WC and like to do things closer to the way I control my parameters on my reef tank.


So what's your WC?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do 25%


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

FTS!!! Please!! I can't focus on tank "halves" and form a complete picture in my head.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

OK you got it, I know what you mean. It will be a post trim shot.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Per crazydaz' request


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

That's beautiful buddy! Thank you for indulging me! Well worth it!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

No problem

I got some more Bacopa colorata, Murdannia 'Red' and Clinopodium cf 'Brownei' from Chad this week. The last two are between the L. ovalis and the Lace plant. You can see the Bacopa behind the L. 'Red'.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your red plants have got me jealous, tomorrow it's all out war with new lighting and a longer photo period and a midday blackout for a tropical storm.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet mother of collectoritus tanks this thing is AWESOME!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Your red plants have got me jealous, tomorrow it's all out war with new lighting and a longer photo period and a midday blackout for a tropical storm.


Thanks, good luck with the new lighting and schedule.



chad320 said:


> Sweet mother of collectoritus tanks this thing is AWESOME!!!


Thank you sir. You have been a good facilitator.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, no problem. I think you are going to be that guy when I get my 90-p reef set back up  I checked your SW thread and its pretty freakin amazing itself as well.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Chad, I'll be very happy to facilitate.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovely FTS as always. Those repens foreground get tall huh?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Lovely FTS as always. Those repens foreground get tall huh?


Thanks, I guess they do if you don't trim them. I should chop them back I guess.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Thanks, I guess they do if you don't trim them. I should chop them back I guess.


I have been researching about them. All that I saw for foreground seem pretty short, but they're actually not. I need some foreground for my 50g, and this guy is a candidate, but not sure.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is always hard to tell what plant does until you grow it and maintain it in your fashion.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Not on here.
> 
> Here's a link to it.
> 
> http://www.3reef.com/forums/show-of...llon-reef-new-pic-update-6-16-12-a-81680.html


Wow that's a huge journal.
Made me miss my reef tank. 
Now I'm contemplating starting up another one. 
My wife is actually pushing me to start up another one she misses it too. 
Lmao.


----------



## Dutchworks (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice!
I also love the red plants, I need to get some more color to my tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

2in10 said:


> It is always hard to tell what plant does until you grow it and maintain it in your fashion.


I'd call those bushy and thats what I like about them, all of my Kuhli loaches live in my S. porto velho so if I do a light vacuum I have to be very careful to go slow and let them swim out of harms way, but I think they look great like that.

The tank is looking nice and I love to see your salty, got link?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> I'd call those bushy and thats what I like about them, all of my Kuhli loaches live in my S. porto velho so if I do a light vacuum I have to be very careful to go slow and let them swim out of harms way, but I think they look great like that.
> 
> The tank is looking nice and I love to see your salty, got link?


Thanks, too funny on the loaches until you catch one.

Here is the link to my reef
http://www.3reef.com/forums/show-of...llon-reef-new-pic-update-6-16-12-a-81680.html


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's is a nice looking reef tank, is that a good site for reefers? Our LFS has a tank with this clam up front that was huge and just grew itself wedged in between the glass and the reef, he was in the tank for the last 20 years and his was gone this spring. It was the first thing I noticed because he was 20 inches tall but his little brother has his spot now but he's smaller than a baseball.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's is a nice looking reef tank, is that a good site for reefers? Our LFS has a tank with this clam up front that was huge and just grew itself wedged in between the glass and the reef, he was in the tank for the last 20 years and his was gone this spring. It was the first thing I noticed because he was 20 inches tall but his little brother has his spot now but he's smaller than a baseball.


Thanks

It is a good family friendly site, lots of helpful people.

Wow that is a huge clam. They either sold it or it passed. My clams won't get that big thankfully.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

New pics of the jungle before a trim.



























































































How the tank looks after the trim


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

MMMM...MMMM...mmmm....mmmmm....mmmmm
It's getting better and better each week
I love the color combination....
Im still trying to get Red plants....RED


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, 10 hours of light is what I give the plants with 162W T5HO. I try to keep my NO3 between 10ppm and 20ppm.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, I will probably get another tank to do red plants project. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice tank John, as usual!!! You are really making me start to crave some L. ovalis!! Looks like your Staurogyne repens needs a little trim soon-ish!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Excellent stem plants in this tank!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah it's looking good and it looks as if the Downio is starting to really take off, I would like to try that plant one day soon. 

BTW the Clam died and was the center piece of the whole display.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Such a great and healthy looking tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the look after the trim a lot. It looks much cleaner but would look better if the stems in the back were taller.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Nice tank John, as usual!!! You are really making me start to crave some L. ovalis!! Looks like your Staurogyne repens needs a little trim soon-ish!


Thanks, I have been eying the S. repens for a trim. L. ovalis is a beautiful plant with an unique color.



hydrophyte said:


> Excellent stem plants in this tank!


Thank you



150EH said:


> Yeah it's looking good and it looks as if the Downio is starting to really take off, I would like to try that plant one day soon.
> 
> BTW the Clam died and was the center piece of the whole display.


Thanks. I am pleased with its growth, now to see if I can keep it going.

Sorry to hear on the clam.



bitFUUL said:


> Such a great and healthy looking tank.


Thank you



jkan0228 said:


> I like the look after the trim a lot. It looks much cleaner but would look better if the stems in the back were taller.


Thanks, I am creeping up on the plants being taller on the right side. The L. repens and L. cuba like to grow horizontally under my light so it is a little difficult to get them to fill in. I will succeed though.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

These little guys have colored up wonderfully.


















I took these with my new glass, 17-55mm f/2.8, man is this a huge step up from the kit lens.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm jealous of your tank 2in10! Nice fish pics


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks much


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

FTS


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome fts. 
Thanks for the info on the background. I liked black the best and I wasn't even considering it.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Awesome fts.
> Thanks for the info on the background. I liked black the best and I wasn't even considering it.


Thanks, I have found that the black seems to give the best look in most cases.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's look'n good!!! I was thinking of a mirrored background if it doesn't look tacky, I don't want a 80's disco tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I had a 20 gallon tank many years ago that was kept on a dresser with a mirror. It was about 6" from the mirror and it looked great. I have a 26 bow that has the mirrored back glass and that looks very good also with a dense planting, but if I remember right I wasn't too happy until the plants started filling in.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

*HDR photo*

I thought I would try an HDR photo of the tank. Pretty crazy how they turn out. This is natural mode.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

It's more crisp than your previous fts. 
Is this a new toy,or where you just trying different settings?


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks awesome John! 

I love the mix of the bright colors and the dark jungly shadows, cool contrast.

Great pics of the fish too!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> It's more crisp than your previous fts.
> Is this a new toy,or where you just trying different settings?


Trying out the HDR setting of my post production program. That is the natural setting. You can make it look more like an art project if you want.



tharsis said:


> Looks awesome John!
> 
> I love the mix of the bright colors and the dark jungly shadows, cool contrast.
> 
> Great pics of the fish too!


Thanks, you can really up the contrast greatly with the HDR setup.


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking tank. Any shots of the stand etc?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

MyMonkey said:


> Great looking tank. Any shots of the stand etc?


Thanks, I have not taken pics off the stand or canopy or the equipment for that matter.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

A few new shots literally.
Here is what the tank looks like if I don't trim for two weeks.










Here is how it looks after today's trim.









And one of my newest plants.


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice colors man @[email protected] Keep rocking it!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice.
How long did that trim take you?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It took about 1.5 hours. I do not like to do a mower style trim but rather stem by stem.


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice tank man, very colorful. Do you remove your laceleaf to do the dormant stage thing with it or just leave it in constantly? both of mine just lost all their leafs wondering if I should pull the bulbs out for a few week.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank is looking Awesome!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Silky said:


> Nice tank man, very colorful. Do you remove your laceleaf to do the dormant stage thing with it or just leave it in constantly? both of mine just lost all their leafs wondering if I should pull the bulbs out for a few week.


Thanks, I have not needed to do that with fertilizing the soil beneath it. Mine just dropped all of its leaves here recently and I am thinking of putting fertilizer beneath it again.



Bahugo said:


> Tank is looking Awesome!


Thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow I have really neglected this thread.

Some recent shots, pre-trim.




























And post trim


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Wow, stunning tank! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Wow, stunning tank! Absolutely beautiful!!!


Thank you much


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

when you trim your stems, are you replanting the tops and taking out the bottoms or are you just replanting the tops or just cutting the tops off and leaving the bottoms?
Alot of plant growth in that thing, I'm jealous lol
What sort of co2 system are you running?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

when you trim your stems, are you replanting the tops and taking out the bottoms or are you just replanting the tops or just cutting the tops off and leaving the bottoms?
Alot of plant growth in that thing, I'm jealous lol
What sort of co2 system are you running?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> when you trim your stems, are you replanting the tops and taking out the bottoms or are you just replanting the tops or just cutting the tops off and leaving the bottoms?
> Alot of plant growth in that thing, I'm jealous lol
> What sort of co2 system are you running?


That depends on the stems and how they are doing. Many ended up with topping and replanting the tops because the lower stems withered. When I am keeping up on trimming if the plant looks good with topping then it is just trimmed. 

I have a pressurized CO2 system.

Thank you.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some new shots on this severely neglected thread.

This is a panorama









here is a link to the full size shot
http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/toointen/Planted Tank/Panorama121512-fs.jpg

Some flowers from what I believe is Murdannia


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

One of my favorite tanks on this forum.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

synaethetic said:


> One of my favorite tanks on this forum.


Thank you very much


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

.....so.....many........plants......
I LOVE IT 
What diffuser are you using for this tank (I'm assuming you are running co2). I'm trying to figure out co2 for my 75 but am unsure as to how to go about it.
Also, what are you doing for a drop checker?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> .....so.....many........plants......
> I LOVE IT
> What diffuser are you using for this tank (I'm assuming you are running co2). I'm trying to figure out co2 for my 75 but am unsure as to how to go about it.
> Also, what are you doing for a drop checker?


I am using a Cerges reactor and am not using a drop checker.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

New shot' this is a 6 image panorama. I have this one close to the way it looks under the lights.









Link to larger size shot. Click on the picture when it comes up to see in full size.
http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/toointen/Planted Tank/Panorama010713_fs.jpg


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

cool pix, so many plants!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

synaethetic said:


> cool pix, so many plants!


Thanks, I did a trim and thin Sunday and removed over 150 stems.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Individual plant shots












































































































FTS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pre trim









Post trim









I trimmed about 300 stems.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Wonderful job, 2in10! The trimming turned out nicely! You're starting to sound like me with my last tank......how long did that take you to do? Few hours today?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Wonderful job, 2in10! The trimming turned out nicely! You're starting to sound like me with my last tank......how long did that take you to do? Few hours today?


Thank you, it took about 1.5 hours. Most of the trimming was to R. rotundifolia in the middle. I just did a buzzcut on them.


----------



## ccbeauch (Jul 29, 2012)

What kind of light do you use? Substrate? Are you using ferts or pressurized CO2? Your tank looks AMAZING!


----------

